# tonsilitis during late pregnancy...



## mrscookie

i have had a sore throat for the last week which has gradually started getting worse, mainly at night. It started on one side and is now spreading to the other side aswell.... so I wake up during the night last night to an incredible pain in my throat, hurts to swallow so much! It feels so much like last time I had tonsilitis... so now I have come to the conclusion that is what I have got. It hurts to speak, eating is becoming increasingly difficult unless its freezing cold and wet.
Anyway sorry for going on... my question is-

what can I have to make it go away?!
I know people will say go to the docs, but they are pains in the arse an are fully booked. I even pulled the old '' im pregnant'' thing out of my box of tricks... but it made no difference! She said '' call up at 8.30 on friday morning and we will see if we have any cancelations''. Im not gonna ruin my lie in to call you only to find you have no slots. Are pregnant women not priority when it comes to being ill??
pffft!
I have here some lockets, some boots losenges and paracetamol, i tried gargling salt water... anymore tricks?
xxx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey Melbo,

Sorry to hear you're suffering. I hate the GP system of ''Call us just before you actually die, and we'll see if we can get you on a list for a months time''

I am suffering the dreaded sore throat thing too. Mine started at the back of my mouth, and has slowly moved down my throat. I spent all last wk in bed with a sickness thing, and morning sickness, and Ive only just come off antibiotics for a bacterial infection!! I have a awful cold and earache now too. Dont you just love this time of year!!

I went to see a pharmacist yesterday who said if there's any white or yellow ulcers, the only way to fix it would be antibiotics. Sounds like you're going to have to ruin your lie in and get it fixed!

Best of luck with it xxxx


----------



## helen1234

:hug:

dont know how you can gargle salt water without heaving lol.

i got a cold that i cant shake when i wake up i feel worse, i've had some paracetamol for the aches and just feel crappy.

hope you feel better soon hun

xx


----------



## baby.love

I have just got over the same thing although it turned out to be Pharyngitis., go to the Dr just to be safe as i was given a week worth of antibiotics.. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mrscookie

thanks so much everyone. After a naff nights sleep of hell, I called the docs and asked for an emergency appointment since im in alot of pain, the receptionist told me they are fully booked which I knew anyway. So i said '' shall I go down to A&E then? and she said hang on..............

then she was back and said she would get the doc to call me back. Traige or somthing!?
anyway doc called me, i told her the story, told her i was pregnant and she diagnosed me over the phone and gave me an order for some penicillin. so kinda woo. I flet a bit rushed over the phone so spent the morning on google finding out if penicillin is safe during pregnancy but all seems ok.
thanks again girls.

ps word of advice-
when gargling salt water, do NOT put orange squash in it to make it taste better... my mouth automatically swallowed it since It smelled so yummy.

YARRRG! lol


----------

